# The (Space 1999) Eagle has landed



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey everybody. I just got the Round 2 /MPC rerelease of the Eagle 1 from Space 1999 today. The kit is great, and comes with updated decals. The decal placement guide is on the inner box, just like the 1/350 TOS Enterprise. I had it on the video, but it got cut off for some reason.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Have there been any improvements to the actual parts?


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Xenodyssey said:


> Have there been any improvements to the actual parts?


From what I see in the video, the kit parts are the same, the only updates done are the decals.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, I didn't know this was out yet.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

BWolfe said:


> From what I see in the video, the kit parts are the same, the only updates done are the decals.


That is what was expected- if it sells well they are considering a larger, all new tool.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> That is what was expected- if it sells well they are considering a larger, all new tool.


And if sales are lackluster because people think the price for an old kit and a sheet of decals is way too much, then it's our fault for not supporting the re-release, right? 

OK, cheap shot. We've all hashed this out before. 

But seriously, when did decals get so expensive? We're not talking about 'one at a time high-end home printing' like garage manufacturer stuff, we're talking about mass produced bulk run printed matter. 

Ahh, well. We'll see how it goes. Fingers crossed for the new-tool Eagle 'sometime later'.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> That is what was expected- if it sells well they are considering a larger, all new tool.


Oooo ... I didn't know they were considering it. I may buy one to support this.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> That is what was expected- if it sells well they are considering a larger, all new tool.


I doubt it. If this sells well, why make a new tooling, just reissue this one again. If it does not sell well, it would show lack of interest in the subject and they would not take the risk of a new tool. That is simple business practice.

I am just glad they are making improvements to the Moonbase Alpha kit to make it more accurate with adding the missing 2 landing pads and more in scale Eagles. That I will buy!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Loved this kit and will definitely pick up at least two. The decals look great and are a big improvement over the originals.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Richard Baker said:


> That is what was expected- if it sells well they are considering a larger, all new tool.


I am going to buy several of these, I want to recreate some of the kitbashes that I made back in the 1970's.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Picked it up from the LHS yesterday, wasn't there some mention earlier of PE from Paragraphix for the Eagle?


----------



## ChristianQ (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess this means I should finish the one I have in work, and go buy 2 more!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> And if sales are lackluster because people think the price for an old kit and a sheet of decals is way too much, then it's our fault for not supporting the re-release, right?
> 
> OK, cheap shot. We've all hashed this out before.


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=395257&highlight=space+1999

For those who missed that thread.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*The Eagle is complete*

Hi all. I have finally finished my Eagle 1 rerelease from MPC/Round2. I built it straight out of the box. It was a great, fun kit to build. Next up is either the Moebius Martian or Robot B9.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellent looking Eagle !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh the memories! But mine was NEVER that good!:thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got a package from Shapeways today!

That with Paragraphix PE set means I've got everything
I need except time!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, that's some sexy landing gear! Did you design them to be 'plug and play', just cut off the kit...wow, what to call it, 'cake tier'? from the landing gear pods and *zap* glue the new gear on? 

That's really cool.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I did not design them. 

I found them on the shapeways site. $5 each. I think
someone here designed them.

And yes, you cut off the "cake Tier" and fill the hole with sheet styrene,
then glue the landing gear on.

I have the Paragrafix PE set also, but as I have 3 Eagles to build I can compare
the landing gears. I think Paul's are more accurate, but will be more work.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

ah, sorry. My mistake about the landing gear. Still, I'm greatly in favor of 'plug and play' solutions. Problem with the Eagle is, once you've used all the aftermarket parts, you don't have much if any of the original kit left!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

And at $25 for the kit, $29 for the PE set, and $20 for the gear it adds up.

And no worries, re reading my post it did imply that I designed them. It was not my 
intention to take credit for the work of someone else.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

did you not get the moon buggy too?


----------



## Nocoolname (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I think I'm ready. Got Eagle kits, resin CM's, 3D printed parts and custom etch! Two Eagle Transporters and a nuclear waste carrier, here we come...!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Nocoolname said:


> Well, I think I'm ready. Got Eagle kits, resin CM's, 3D printed parts and custom etch! Two Eagle Transporters and a nuclear waste carrier, here we come...!


where did you get your canisters from?


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Nocoolname said:


> Well, I think I'm ready. Got Eagle kits, resin CM's, 3D printed parts and custom etch! Two Eagle Transporters and a nuclear waste carrier, here we come...!


Where did you get the resin and 3D printed parts?


----------



## Nocoolname (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi both!

The Resin CM's are Mr Small's. All the 3D printed parts I designed the files and then printed via Shapeways. Sadly, too many problems with that approach to make the offerings viable for others for the time being at least. Something I'm hoping to work on soon once I get my own printer. The etch is custom made and derived from the set I created early last year.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I got my PE set from Paul. No big deal, but there's kind of like gouges on two of the rocket diffusers. Nothing I can't fix.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

By the way, if anyone's got a technique for making Paul's PE landing gear parts viable as "working" (sprung) gear, please PM me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> I got my PE set from Paul. No big deal, but there's kind of like gouges on two of the rocket diffusers. Nothing I can't fix.


I'm sorry I let that get through. PM or email me ([email protected]) a photo of the damage and your address and I'll shoot you out replacements.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nocoolname said:


> Well, I think I'm ready. Got Eagle kits, resin CM's, 3D printed parts and custom etch! Two Eagle Transporters and a nuclear waste carrier, here we come...!


Everything looks fantastic! I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Paul...no worries.


----------

